# Your Top 10 Albums



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

List out your top 10 albums. These would be the albums that have stuck with you for many years. You will always go back to and are a part of your musical make-up. No particular order and no time frames are required

1) Boston - Boston
2) Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon
3) Eagles - Greatest Hits
4) Frank Zappa - Overnight Sensation
5) Rush - 2112
6) Metallica - And Justice For All
7) Neil Young - Decade
8) Smashing Pumpkins - Mellon Collie
9) Steely Dan - The Royal Scam
10) Van Halen - Fair Warning

There would be more for sure. But these I never grow tired of. Led Zep IV is up there too.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

1 - Tragically Hip - Up To Here
2 - Rolling Stones - Sticky Fingers
3 - Derek & the Dominoes - Layla and Other Love Songs
4 - Dire Straits - Making Movies
5 - Stevie Ray Vaughan - Texas Flood
6 - The Cure - Wish
7 - The Smiths - The Queen is Dead
8 - Guns n' Roses - Appetite for Destruction
9 - Lowest of the Low - Shakespeare My Butt
10 - U2 - Achtung Baby


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Great thread! Here are my top 10 in no particular order.

Steely Dan-Aja
Rolling Stones-Exile on Main St.
Muddy Waters-Hard Again
Led Zeppelin-Physical Graffiti
Gov't Mule -Dose
Allman Brothers- Live at the Fillmore
Sex Pistols-Never Mind the Bollocks
Miles Davis-Kind of Blue
Cream-Disraeli Gears
Beatles-Revolver

LOL....I wish it was a Top 20 or 30 because I left off a lot of great albums!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Should have went with top 20, I just thought of King Crimson - In The Court of the Crimson King which has to be on my list


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

wow. tough... in no particular order

Afghan Whigs - Gentlemen
Alice in Chains - Jar of Flies
Mad Season - Above
Pearl Jam - 10
ZZ Top - one foot in the blues (cheating a bit, as it's a compilation)
Black Sabbath - We sold our soul for rock and roll (ditto)
Chet Baker - Chet Sings
Pink Floyd - Wish you were here
AC/DC - highway to hell
Judas Priest - unleashed in the East
The Cure - Disintegration


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

*Nice topic choice*

Fun to think about...brings back some nostalgic memories of vinyl and used record store bins. So for what it's worth, here are mine. I only went with one per band, or else Led Zeppelin would dominate.

1. Aqualung - Tull
2. Queen 2 - Queen
3. Moving Pictures - Rush
4. Court of the Crimson King - King Crimson
5. Close to the Edge - Yes
6. Hendrix - Are you Experienced
7. Houses of the Holy - LZ
8. Machine Head - Deep Purple
9. Dark Side of the Moon - Pink Floyd
10. Who's Next - The Who

Hon. mentions to some of the first albums I can remember buying...Billion Dollar Babies (remember Alice's billion dollar bill)and Get Your Wings- Aerosmith.
Ah those were the days. I remember taking the bus downtown to the record store, the anticipation of what might be in the used bins and then literally running down the stairs to get ahead of my friends. I can even remember the store, Warehouse Records. It was in the basement of Le Chateau Fashions in downtown Windsor. I wonder if they ever got tired of kids racing through their store to get to the record store downstairs.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

This is tough. Here's mine (at least as I think of it tonight...that could all change in the morning because ten is waaaaay too short a list!):

Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin II
Pink Floyd - Meddle
The Kinks - Muswell Hillbillies
Herbie Hancock - Headhunter
Frank Zappa - Sheik Yerbouti
Steely Dan - Aja
Jethro Tull - Aqualung
Roxy Music - Stranded
The Tubes - Young and Rich
Weather Report - Heavy Weather


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Alex Csank said:


> This is tough. Here's mine (at least as I think of it tonight...that could all change in the morning because ten is waaaaay too short a list!):
> 
> Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin II
> Pink Floyd - Meddle
> ...


Interesting Floyd choice. Meddle does not get a lot of mention. I have it here somewhere


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

i couldn't trim it down to under 13......i really tried




pavement - brighten the corners

sebadoh - bakesale

death cab for cutie - transatlantism

gilad atzmon - exile

john zorn - masada live in jerusalem

matisyahu - live at stubbs

nine inch nails - with teeth

wilco - yankee hotel foxtrot

flaming lips - yoshimi battles the pink robots

elvis costello - when i was cruel

soul coughing - ruby vroom

fred frith - traffic contiues

radiohead - ok computer


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

*judas priest's* _british steel_

*mustasch's* _latest version of the truth_

*iron maiden's* _piece of mind_

*sack blabbath's* _heaven and hell_

*joe satriani's* _surfing with the alien_

*ted nugent's* _cat scratch fever_

*megadeth's* _peace sells but who's buying?_

*stevie ray vaghan's* _texas flood_

*jimi hendrix* _cry of love_

*ratt* _out of the cellar_


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Floyd - Dark Side
Rush - Permanent Waves
David Lee Roth - Eat Em & Smile
VH - 1984
Kim Mitchell - Akimbo Alogo
Zeppelin - Physical Graffiti
jimi Hendrix - Electric Ladyland
Radiohead - OK Computer
Beatles - Rubber Soul & Abbey Road


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

i'd say my top 10 changes every day...
but my top 10s usually include some of these-

Exile On Main St- Stones
Abbey Road- Beatles
Blood On The Tracks -Dylan
Electric Ladyland -Hendrix
Zeppelin II -Zep
Ziggy Stardust- Bowie
My Aim Is True -Costello
Exodus -Marley
Get Your Wings -Aerosmith
Heart Of Saturday Night -Tom Waits


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Genesis-Lamb Lies Down on Broadway
Wishbone Ash - Argus
Radiohead - The Bends
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon
Led Zeppelin II
Roxy Music - Avalon
Yes - The Yes Album
Cheap Trick - Cheap Trick
Wings - Band on the Run 
Beatles - Rubber Soul, Revolver, Abbey Road (take your pick)

Honourable Mentions:
U2 - October, Boy and Joshua Tree
Alice Cooper - Greatest Hits
Bowie - Any up to 1980


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The Rolling Stone top 500 albums of all time, issued in 2003 had these as the top 10 on that list. I did not include a Beatles album on my list because I find it too hard to pick one of the albums against the full body of work. Pet Sounds however has gotten a lot of spins at my place.

1 Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band The Beatles June 1967
2 Pet Sounds The Beach Boys May 1966
3 Revolver The Beatles August 1966
4 Highway 61 Revisited Bob Dylan August 1965
5 Rubber Soul The Beatles December 1965
6 What's Going On Marvin Gaye May 1971
7 Exile on Main St. The Rolling Stones May 1972
8 London Calling The Clash December 1979
9 Blonde on Blonde Bob Dylan May 1966
10 The Beatles (also known as The White Album) The Beatles November 1968


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Forgot London Calling - that's a masterpiece in it's own right!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Hmmmmm
Ted Nugent - Double Live Gonzo
Santana - Moonflower
Johnny Winter - Second Winter
Joe Cocker - Mad Dogs and Englishmen
Neil Young - Weld
Eric Clapton - Crossroads set
Frank Marino and Mahogany Rush - Live
Peter Frampton - Frampton Comes Alive (manditory to own this in my day)
Supertramp - Crime of the Century
Eric Johnson - Ah Via Musicom

soo many more!!!!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

My top 10 is constantly changing but here it is at the moment...

Doyle Bramhall II - Welcome
Doyle Bramhall II - Jellycream
Eric Clapton - From The Cradle
Jimmy Page and the Black Crowes - Live at the Greek
City and Colour - Sometimes
The Drills - Kick Your Ass in 17 Minutes
Extreme - Pornograffitti
Matthew Good Band - Underdogs
Gov't Mule - High and Mighty
Headpins - Line of Fire
Jim Hendrix - Blues
....................................................oh who am I kidding. There is no way I can narrow a list down to 10. I have way too many favourites. I would have to have sub-categories etc...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm, lots of changes over the years, but off the top of my head-

Carolina Moon Glenn Kaiser Band
Trimmed & Burnin' Kaiser/Mansfield
Simple Gifts-Christopher Parkening
World's Greatest Gospel Singer-Mahalia Jackson
Rust Never Sleeps-Neil Young & Crazy Horse
Re-ac-tor Neil Young & Crazy Horse
Natural Boogie-Hound Dog Taylor
Kings of Sleep-Stuart Hamm
Blow by Blow-Jeff Beck
The Complete Blind Willie Johnson-Blind Willie Johnson.

That's 10--lots of honourable mentions as well, and I look back and see blues, rock, folk, gospel and classical guitar in the mix. I think some of those will remain unique to my list.
Some good choices on other lists as well.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

tough indeed...i would say...

big wreck - in loving memory of
ac/dc - highway to hell
I Mother Earth - Scenery and Fish
GN'R - Appetite for Destruction 
Pink Floyd - The Wall
Queen - Greatest Hits
ZZ Top - Greatest Hits
Dire Striats - Brothers in Arms

its 8...not ten...but i could live with just this...


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

tough choices - I've already modified this a couple of times, and stopped here because I should probably do some work today...lol...


1. Tragically Hip - Day for Night
2. Pearl Jam - Vs.
3. Beatles - White Album
4. Gomez - Bring it On
5. Neil Young - Harvest
6. Bob Marley - Legend
7. Jon Spencer Blues Explosion - ACME
8. Death Cab for Cutie - Plans
9. Ben Harper - Fight for Your Mind
10. Hayden - Everything I Long For

it will likely change later, but i was thinking about impact, and tapes/cds that were in the player a lot at different times for different reasons, etc...honourable mention to Nirvana - Nevermind - I can hardly listen to it now, but I was 16 when it came out and it was the right time for something like that - it really had a big impact on me and a lot of my friends...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Chubba said:


> tough choices - I've already modified this a couple of times, and stopped here because I should probably do some work today...lol...
> 
> 
> 1. Tragically Hip - Day for Night
> ...


Oooh, good call on that Hayden disc. He's so unprepossessing that I keep forgetting about how many of his discs I love!


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> Oooh, good call on that Hayden disc. He's so unprepossessing that I keep forgetting about how many of his discs I love!


hehe...thanks - this one was played constantly when i was about 19...one of my favourite shows was hayden at Barrymore's in Ottawa about the time of the 'closer I get' album (98-ish)...kind of a mellow, but really captivating performance...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

if i re-wrote the list today it would be different than the one i posted


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> if i re-wrote the list today it would be different than the one i posted


hahaha i could probably double that...thats why i only had 8...i thought about what i had at home...and thought...what couldn't i live without listening too...


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Alexisonfire - Crisis
Thrice - Vheissu
Massive Attack - Mezzanine
Jeff Buckley - Grace
Tool - Aenima
Feist - Let it Die
Passion Pit - Manners
Radiohead - OK Computer
Pink Floyd - DSOTM
Steely Dan - The Royal Scam


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

Interesting, in no particular order:

Queen - The Game
Headpins - Turn It Loud
Deep Purple - In Rock
BB King - Live At The Regal & Completely Well
Clapton - From The Cradle
Zappa - Joe's Garage
ZZ Top - One Foot in The Blues
Helix - No Rest For The Wicked
AC/DC - Back In Black
Jonny Lang - Lie To Me

I'm sure by this time tomorrow this list could reinvent itself, but ...

Regards


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My own list would likely vary by the minute as I recalled more and more albums. For now, my list would include:

Beatles - Revolver or Abbey Road (undecided) Could we have ever had "Are you experienced?" without "Tomorrow Never Knows"? AR was a more soulful record than many give it credit for. And does it *get* any heavier than "She's So Heavy"?
Judee Sill - Heart Food, despite an accent that is startingly reminiscent of Sarah Palin, and a Christian theme that was jarringly obvious for its time, one of the most achingly beautiful albums ever recorded. The progenitor of virtually every breathy female vocalist, from Jane Siberry to Norah Jones, Imogen Heap, and beyond.
Laura Nyro - Gonna Take a Miracle, Aretha Franklin - Lady Soul, one or two of the other most achingly beautiful albums ever recorded. Laura singing the title track, or Aretha singing "Ain't No Way" can quickly render both my knees non-functional.
John Coltrane - A Love Supreme, one of the **other** most achingly beautiful albums ever recorded. Consistently inspiring.
Bob Dylan - Blonde on Blonde, the other and remaining most achingly beautiful album ever recorded. Either than, or one of the best blues albums ever recorded. It's never really clear.
Mothers of Invention - Absolutely Free, harbinger of things to come and wellspring of a zillion ideas
Jimi Hendrix - Are You Experienced? or Axis: Bold as Love, both of these are inextricably interwoven with my youth and a few magical summers when you felt the world was going to completely change. Miles and miles away from the radio fare of the time.
Pete Townshend / Ronnie Lane - Rough Mix, it rocks in a way that fills you up like a bowl of soup on a cold rainy day
Steely Dan - Royal Scam, every solo you only _wish_ you could play
Was (Not Was) - What Up Dog?, does it *get* funkier OR funnier ("Hello, dad? I'm in jail. That's right, JAIL.")? I think not.


----------

